# 12 Volt TV Cables



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have just bought a new telly for van, it has a 230v lead which runs to an adaptor which takes it down to 12volts 4.0A. Now what I need is a lead that runs from a 12v cigar lighter socket type socket to the tv so that we can run the tv without hookup.. Am sure that this has been a thread already but could not find it.

cabby


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi they are readily available from maplins & most car & caravan shops,just make sure you get the right size for your input but you can also get them with multi adapters.
Wyn.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Cabster :wink:

You need to make sure that your 12V lead is as short as it can be, and of substantial cable size - if the cable's too thin, at 4 Amps, you could drop voltage across it, and it might not work too well.

I presume this is a domestic TV? The adapter produces a regulated and smooth 12V dc supply, and you need to make sure your battery voltage is as good as it can be - they might not work too well at a supply lower than 12V, which happens as your battery capacity gets used up.

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

me thinks no! your tv is not a 12v tv it has a mains imput to a voltage reducer this is not the same . you need to take care with the positive and negative outputs in not reversing them. is the output 12v dc or ac


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I did not know that you could have 12 volts ac and dc., but I can understand the reverse polarity point.
Cabster, you been drinking that french wine again Gerald.
Have to admit that not really worried about dropping below 12v, as so far it has not gone below 12.7v.we have 2x 110amps batts.95% am on hookup.

cabby.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> snip: not really worried about dropping below 12v, as so far it has not gone below 12.7v.we have 2x 110amps batts.95% am on hookup.
> 
> cabby.


Hi Cabby

This is where problems can occur... although you may not get a problem, it just depends on your TV. Some TVs can withstand abuse others cannot :wink: :

The voltage of a 12V battery when fully charged is about 12.6 volts.

The mains powered TV adaptor will put out a voltage of around 12.25 - 12.5 volts.

So on the face of it the TV is safely powered from a 12V Leisure Battery............. but connect up to a hook up and the battery will be getting charged from the power/charger unit in the van.... result: the voltage at the battery will rise to above 13.8 volts ...it may get to 14.4 volts depending on the type of charger unit.

This will then be nearly 20% over voltage and the TV may not like it :roll:

So what can you do:

Buy a TV that is designed for use in this way... some are but they are more expensive.

Or

Power the TV from it's mains adaptor when you are on a hook up.

Off the hook up power it from the 12v supply from the leisure battery.

Don't forget the above two rules rules  :roll:

OR if you think you may forget, or just cannot be faffed to keep on changing the power cable:-

Buy a Voltage Stabiliser Adaptor << .... Or Similar <<<< (good description of the problem at this link) and use this to power the TV from the Leisure battery. This unit will, as it says, stabilise the voltage to be safe with your TV even when on a hook up. Some types can also compensate under voltage too allowing you to continue to use the TV when the voltage at the battery drops below 12 volts.

The two I have linked to are just for example...there are many available. I made my own.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for all that information Mike, that price though does take off the joy I got gaining a discount when buying.Not really worried about running it off 12 volt as we mainly use hookup, but it would have been nice for when we are not, say the New Forest.Or when abroad using the DVD.However I bought an inverter some time ago and it has been in the cupboard since, 150 watt should be enough.I do also have a large library section on board.

cabby


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Which telly?*

Cabby,

I think you will be ok, most of the finer voltage regulation is done in the set anyway!

Maplins has got to be the best bet, otherwise they sell the plugs and the wire (and a soldering iron too!)

Which telly did you buy? We need to replace ours.

Grant


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi cabby

Yes I think you will be OK without a special adaptor .... I just included all the detail and info so as to be a complete post for those who were about to do the same and wanted to be ultra safe :wink:

So as suggested the best way is to make up a lead to suit from parts available at Maplin. If you don't do soldering then try to find an old lead off something else that has a suitable plug to fit the TV and add a plug at the other end to fit your 12v outlet . Do get the polarity right :wink: ( shame you don't live closer I would do it for you :lol: )

Maplin do sell one already made with loads of different plug ends.... see Here >>>> Output lead <<<<<. Best bought in the shop as you have to choose the right plug end :wink: The wire size is a little small for a long run but will be OK if you shorten it to suit.

or get one of these extension power leads << and cut one end off and add a plug to suit your 12v outlet. ( again the wire size is not really big enough for a long run so keep it short)

Always remember to use the normal mains adaptor when on a hook up.

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> Cabster, you been drinking that french wine again Gerald.


Australian, actually, but has the same effect :wink:

There's some good replies here. We have the 'proper' 12V / mains telly, and it cost us £300 2 years ago 8O But it is designed to work off the vagaries of 12V dc that you can get in a motorhome.

Many people will say they've done as you want to do, and had no problems for years, but the theory says you _could_ have some problems. As you say, on hookup you'll be fine, of course, and you'll _almost certainly_ be OK off hookup and on battery only. It's just we don't want to say "everything will be fine", only for someone to have a problem and come back with "... but you said ...  "

Gerald


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Which telly did you buy? We need to replace ours. 



Hi Oilslick I bought a 12/240 laptop type 11.4" screen from wedodigital.com it has dvd freeview etc and they sell loads of other types,it was about £180 delivered and is a superb piece of kit and were brilliant to deal with.
Wyn


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/ :wink:

Like the look of that Meos 12.1" Portable Freeview TV + DVD Player and the Vason 15.0" Portable ...both geared up and ready to be used on 12 volt automobile type ( variable) supply. For the 15" one it says "Includes a regulated 12v DC power adaptor, in addition to a regulated AC power adaptor 
Energy efficient, using only 20W of power (2amps at 12V). "

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We managed to get a discount on a 15" Tv from comets for £129. digital & DVD etc. it has a 230v mains lead with a transformer to 12 volts.when we bought a new TV for home, as ours went all pink on us.Offered it to our local Pride group and got some funny looks. :lol: :lol: 
we will use it on H/U and will maybe get a 12v stabiliser later, or as been suggested get out the soldering iron, not used one of them for about 12 years now.not got a shed or garage to mess about in.  
we do have a control panel that tells me the current voltage of the batteries, sorry about the pun, 8) so will use off H/U wisely.Many thanks again for all your helpful suggestions. 
Australian wine Gerald :roll: :roll: well I expect someone must help out the provinces. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just to warn you that I may well be trying out an Apple soon so expect some weird questions from me.

cabby


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Spykal

I have been using the MEOS 15" model MEO-DVD 154B for a couple of months now on both 12V/MHU good picture and a nice looking set (O/H words), that does everything you would want a DVD/Card reader/USB/PC Monitor and HD ready TV to do in the MH. Paid about £217 incl p&p.

Bill


----------

